

Startup - Kaanzi - The Web Command Prompt - easymode

Hello world! Please check out our latest startup project.<p>http://www.kaanzi.com/<p>We are 3 developers from Dallas. The web has come across a long since its birth. Now we use it for so many purposes. We check emails, look for direction, check on our friends in facebook the possiblities are endless. However, all these perks come with a catch. All these information are still scattered and comes with a lot of noise.<p>We feel web can be browsed in a better way,with much more ease and much less noise. Kaanzi is our approach of interacting with the web. We have tried to bring many fun services under one umbrella through a bunch of fun commands. Use ‘flickr recent’ command to see all the recent uploaded pictured from Flickr. Direction command will give google direction . So, type away and let us know your thoughts, comments and concerns!!<p>Some of the commands in the site are still mockups.The site only supports firefox 3.6 above and chrome for now.<p>If you think you would enjoy a comprehensive web through a command shell, you will enjoy this concept. The project is far from complete, but we feel like we could benefit from the community's thoughts on this dream of ours. Your feedback would mean the world to us.<p>Once again the link to try is: http://www.kaanzi.com/<p>Thanks for trying out kaanzi/
Take it easy.
-easymode
======
jmsduran
I don't mean to burst anyone's bubble here, but I was kind of disappointed
that there was no "login with Facebook/OpenID button".

I don't create new online accounts on a whim, and usually when someone tells
me I must create a new account just with them to try their product/service, I
usually just leave. Just a thought, I'm pretty sure your project is
nonetheless awesome :).

~~~
easymode
Hi jmsduran, your comment absolutely makes sense. Actually we are working to
make the main shell (front page) default (no login required), and to also have
a log in section integrated with FB, Twitter for optional added (settings
customization) benefits.

Thanks so much for commenting on it. Maybe you can try it out again once we
have the changes in place.

